

Is Apple planning a secret product launch this thursday? - tomelders
http://www.itproportal.com/2011/05/17/apple-plans-secret-product-launch-ten-year-anniversary-retail/

======
hugh3
Short answer: maybe!

Long answer: who cares? Either they will or they won't. If they do, either
you'll buy one or you won't. If they don't, then they'll come out with a new
product some other time.

~~~
tomelders
considering who it is, it would be silly not to care. How many people here on
HN earn money in markets that wouldn't exist if Apple didn't create them.

~~~
hugh3
By all means, feel free to care when there's an actual product.

But two days of speculating on whether or not there's going to be an actual
product seems like a waste of time. It's just the noise the internet makes.

------
tomelders
Note that I'm asking the question. I personally think it's highly unlikely,
but I wondered wether anyone had any further insight...?

